# Un petit nouveau qui fait étrangement penser à un Ipad...



## photo4photos (23 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

A la recherche de mon futur Ipad, je suis tombé sur http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/9002803/art/mid/windows-7-intel-atom-n455.html qui m'a réellement fait penser à l'ipad... Je ne sais pas du coup si le brevet est légal car la ressemblance est frappante...


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (23 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
> 
> A la recherche de mon futur Ipad, je suis tombé sur http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/9002803/art/mid/windows-7-intel-atom-n455.html qui m'a réellement fait penser à l'ipad... Je ne sais pas du coup si le brevet est légal car la ressemblance est frappante...



Salut

Le bouton home
Les bords arrondis de l'ipod 3G
Mais pas le charme d'Apple.

Subjectivement: quelle daube! il me rappelle l'archos 9 avec un plus gros DD (ce qui est un avantage en comparant les 2)...Mais Windows 7 tactile..boaf


----------



## photo4photos (24 Avril 2011)

leparisiendu972 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Le bouton home
> Les bords arrondis de l'ipod 3G
> ...




Pas sur qu'ils soient super légaux tellement la reproduction est frappante...


Apple c'est... comment dire... Indéfinissable tellement c'est parfait :love:


----------



## worldice (24 Avril 2011)

On dirait un mélange d'iPhone 4, d'iPod Touch et de Galaxy S agrandi. Étant donné que le Galaxy S est une copie de l'iPhone : oui, c'est vraiment copié.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Pas sur qu'ils soient super légaux tellement la reproduction est frappante...
> 
> 
> *Apple c'est... comment dire... Indéfinissable tellement c'est parfait* :love:




J'avoue :love:


----------



## Thr_ju (24 Avril 2011)

D'autant qu'à ce prix la on peut avoir un iPad 2 sans W7 qui pour moi n'est pas du tout adapté a une tablette.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> D'autant qu'à ce prix la on peut avoir un iPad 2 sans W7 qui pour moi n'est pas du tout adapté a une tablette.



Exactement. C'est tout de même incroyable de proposer cet OS sur tablette.


----------



## worldice (24 Avril 2011)

Thr_ju a dit:


> D'autant qu'à ce prix la on peut avoir un iPad 2 sans W7 qui pour moi n'est pas du tout adapté a une tablette.


  Déjà que ce n'est pas adapté pour un ordi mais alors pour une tablette...


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (24 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Déjà que ce n'est pas adapté pour un ordi mais alors pour une tablette...



J'avoue


----------



## Thr_ju (24 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Déjà que ce n'est pas adapté pour un ordi mais alors pour une tablette...



Je ne suis pas complètement anti-windows, MS c'est de la merde et tout ça... Je trouve qu'après le fiasco de Vista MS a sorti un très bon OS. J'aime bien W7...

Je préfère personnellement bosser sous MAC OS X mais c'est vraiment une question d'affinités.

Par contre foutre un W7 sur une tablette la je trouve ça débile.


----------



## photo4photos (24 Avril 2011)

En effet w7 revient à un grand trait d'humour de la part de certains constructeur


----------

